# Seasoning Wrangler Smoker



## southtexsmokey (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey guys this is my first time posting to this forum, been searching around and it has some really interesting topics. Anyway I've been smoking for almost 2 years now, and I just got my hands on a Old Country Bbq Pits Wrangler Smoker, it didn't come with any sort of instructions and I've never seasoned a smoker so I was looking for some advice seasoning that specific smoker.

I've been looking around and some say wipe it down with dish soap and water, before lighting the fire, others say just to spray it down with canola oil. I've also read to spray the outside with wd-40 (which I'm kinda reluctant to do), some say burn it for 2 hrs others 6. So I'm just looking for sort of a step by step guide for my smoker, I want it to last me a really long time and above all for the meat to taste great. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot!


----------



## cravinq (Jan 21, 2015)

I have the Old Country Brazo's smoker and this is how I did it: I bought some cheap cooking spray from the dollar store, canola oil, and sprayed the entire outside of the pit. Then I sprayed the entire cooking chamber inside including the grills, lid, bottom, everything. On the firebox side, don't waste your time spraying the inside of it.  

  Next, I built a 225 to 250 degree fire and let it cure. I kept this going for 2 1/2 hours, but more or less won't really matter. I touch it up with cooking spray every once in a while when I see a "dry" spot on it. The top of the firebox can get around 400 to 500 degrees while you're cooking, depending on the size of your fire of course.

   I did not use any kind of soap in the smoker for fear of a residue that would haunt me later. I did use a caulking gun and apply some high temp sealant to the food chamber side on the pit...not the lid. Then I put wax paper on top of the caulking side and closed the lid on it. Let it cure 24 hours, peel off the wax paper (that will stick anyway)  and you'll have a leak free cooking chamber.

   Last but not least, I bought some "peel and stick" stove rope to seal the firebox side. Don't use high temp sealant on this side. It can't handle the heat. That's all the mods I did to mine besides installing some thermometers at grate level. 

   Get yourself some "firewood", oak if possible, and learn how to control your fire with some chicken quarters of other meat you don't mind giving to the sacrificial BBQ gods. Lots of hands on with a stick burner, but I wouldn't have it any other way. Good luck! PS: I wouldn't use WD40.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

CravinQ has you covered.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 21, 2015)

Personally I wouldn't spray the outside of the pit with cooking oil.  I have tried it and really never saw any difference in the upkeep.  It eventually burns or wears off anyway, so if you do try this, it is not permanent so it won't hurt you to try it.  It will however, attract any and all dust particles floating around and allow them to stick to the exterior of the pit.  I have heard of some doing the WD-40, but never tried that.  WD-40 will not attract dust particles supposedly.


----------



## southtexsmokey (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys thanks a lot for the advice and tips. I'm gonna season my smoker on Friday, maybe throw on some ribs. I'll let y'all know what I got smoking. Thanks!


----------



## cravinq (Jan 24, 2015)

How did the seasoning go? Did you load that Wrangler up? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## southtexsmokey (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys sorry for the late post, meeting ran long on Friday so I couldn't get around to anything. Luckily I had off a couple days ago and was able to play around with my new smoker check out my pics... Second time making tri-tip, came out good... Don't mind my fan lol.













20150127_165156.jpg



__ southtexsmokey
__ Jan 29, 2015


















20150127_165337.jpg



__ southtexsmokey
__ Jan 29, 2015


















20150127_172741.jpg



__ southtexsmokey
__ Jan 29, 2015


















20150127_210800.jpg



__ southtexsmokey
__ Jan 29, 2015


----------



## cravinq (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like a winner. You've got that think under control.


----------

